# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सचिन तेंदुलकर-नाम ही काफी है!

## BHARAT KUMAR

*अभी सचिन का आखरी टेस्ट मॅच जारी है!इसके बाद सचिन सन्यास लेने वाले हैं! इसमे कोई शक़ नहीं कि इतने समय तक खेलना और इतने अच्छे रिकॉर्ड के साथ खेलना बहुत ही ज्यादा मुश्किल है! मैं आमतौर पर क्रिकेट देखना काफी समय से बंद कर चुका हूँ! पर सचिन का आखरी टेस्ट होने के वजह से खुद को रोक नहीं पाया!

हो सकता है कि बहुत से लोग यहाँ ऐसे भी हो जो इस बात से सेहमति नहीं रखते कि सचिन कोई महान खिलाडी है, पर इस बात से भी इंक़ार नहीं किया जा सकता कि कल क़े मॅच में जिस तरह से सचिन का सम्मान किया गया और हर जगह सचिन सचिन हो रही है, ये भी शायद बहुत लोगों के साथ हुआ होगा! 

शुभकामनायें!!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सचिन को समर्पित एक बहुत ही मज़ेदार वीडियो कल जारी हुआ है! संभव हो तो देखियेगा जरूर!*

----------


## suman garg

Sachin Tendulkar jinke liye kucch kehna suraj ko diya dikhane ke jaisa ho sachin ji sanyaas le rhe he or unka akhiri match mai nhi dekh rhi hu kyuki mai is soch me pad jati hu ki hume schin ji ke bina team ki kbhi kalpna bhi nhi ki isliye mai unka akhri match nhi dekh rhi hu.Lekin wo khel jagat me DHRUV TAARE ke jaise humesha chamakte rhenge chahe wo medan khele hi nhi

----------


## pkj21

sachin bahut mahan hai.........

----------


## pkj21

inko BR dekar theek kiya hai

----------


## Yatuswami

वाह  क्या खुब जानकारी दी है आपने 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## Yatuswami

अदभुत 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## pkj21

sachin great hai

----------


## anita

सचिन के कुछ अनजाने से तथ्य

----------


## anita

1. यह बेहद कम लोग ही जानते हैं कि सचिन तेंदुलकर अपने पिता रमेश तेंदुलकर की दूसरी पत्*नी के पुत्र है। रमेश तेंदुलकर की पहली पत्*नी से तीन संताने हुई, अजीत, नितिन और सविता तीनों सचिन से बड़े है।

----------


## anita

सचिन के पिता रमेश तेंदुलकर प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार सचिन Dev Burman के बहुत बड़े फ़ैन थे. उन्होंने अपने बेटे का नाम भी उन्हीं के नाम पर रखा.

----------


## anita

स्कूल टाइम में सचिन अपने दोस्तों के साथ वड़ा पाव खाने का कॉम्पीटीशन रखते थे। विनोद कांबली को वे कई बार इस रेस में हरा चुके हैं।

----------


## anita

स्कूली जीवन में उनके अच्छे दोस्त अतुल रानाडे ने उनके घुंघराले बालों के कारण उन्हें लड़की समझ लिया था।

----------


## anita

बचपन में यदि सचिन नेट्स में पूरा सत्र बिना आउट हुए खेल लेते, तो उनके कोच ‘रमाकांत अचरेकर’ उन्हें एक सिक्का देते थे. सचिन के पास ऐसे 13 सिक्के हैं.

----------


## anita

मुंबई के ब्रेबॉर्न स्टेडियम में 1988 में खेले एक दिवसीय अभ्यास मैच में सचिन तेंदुलकर ने पाकिस्तान के लिए फ़ील्डिंग की थी.

----------


## anita

जब सचिन महज 14 साल के थे, तब Sunil Gavaskar ने उन्हें बहुत ही हल्के पैड तोहफे में दिए थे। अंडर-15 टीम के कैंप के दौरान Indore में वे पैड चोरी हो गए थे।

----------


## anita

गेंदबाजों को दिन में तारे दिखाने वाले सचिन को नींद में चलने की बीमारी है। एक बार एक इंटरव्यू के दौरान उन्होंने इस बात का खुलासा किया था। उनकी इसी आदत के कारण अकसर उनके घरवाले और टीम के साथी खिलाड़ी परेशान रहते हैं।

----------


## anita

सचिन तेंडुलकर Left Handed हैं। जी हां, यह सच है। वैसे तो सचिन सीधे हाथ से बल्लेबाजी करते हैं। बॉलिंग में भी उनका सीधा हाथ काम करता है, लेकिन Autograph देने के लिए वे बायें हाथ का इस्तेमाल करते हैं।

----------


## anita

Dennis Lillee और सचिन तेंदुलकर के रिश्ते पर काफ़ी बात हुई है. M.R.F के फाउंडर लिली ने ही सचिन को गेंदबाजी छोड़ बल्लेबाजी पर ध्यान देने की सलाह दी थी. लिली ने जिन खिलाड़ियों को तेज़ गेंदबाज़ बनने से मना किया उनमें Sourav Ganguly भी शामिल थे.

----------


## anita

1995 में सचिन तेंदुलकर नकली मूंछ-दाढ़ी और चश्मा लगाकर फ़िल्म 'रोजा' देखने गए थे, लेकिन उनका चश्मा गिरते ही सिनेमा हॉल में मौजदू लोगों ने उन्हें पहचान लिया.

----------


## anita

दिलचस्*प तथ्*य यह है कि सचिन जब कभी भी टीम के साथ बस में होते हैं तो वे हमेशा पहली पंक्ति में बायीं तरफ की खिड़की वाली सीट पर बैठते हैं।

----------


## anita

सचिन तेंदुलकर 14 साल की उम्र में मुंबई की रणजी टीम में शामिल हुए. इतनी कम उम्र में मुंबई की Ranji Team में शामिल होने वाले वे पहले खिलाड़ी थे.

----------


## anita

Sachin ने Pakistan के ख़िलाफ़ अपने पहले टेस्ट मैच में सुनील गावस्कर से उपहार में मिले पैड्स को पहन कर खेला था.

----------


## anita

1996 के विश्वकप में सचिन के बल्ले पर किसी भी कंपनी का लोगो नहीं था. विश्वकप के तुरंत बाद टायर बनने वाली कंपनी MRF ने उनसे करार कर लिया था.

----------


## anita

सचिन तेंदुलकर ने रणजी, दलीप और ईरानी ट्राफ़ी के अपने पहले ही मैचों में शतक जमाए. ऐसा करने वाले वे भारत के एकमात्र बल्लेबाज़ हैं. उनका यह रिकॉर्ड आज तक कोई नहीं तोड़ पाया है.

----------


## anita

सचिन ने अपने ज्यादातर बड़े स्कोर गोकुलाष्टमी, होली, रक्षा बंधन और दीपावली जैसे भारतीय त्योहारों पर ही बनाए हैं।

----------


## anita

सचिन ने अपने टेस्ट करियर में कभी तीसरे क्रम पर बल्लेबाजी नहीं की। बतौर सेकंड ओपनर वे कुल 1 बार उतरे।

----------


## anita

सचिन के नाम एक खास रिकॉर्ड दर्ज है। वे जिस भी Ranji Match में खेले हैं, उनकी टीम हर बार विजयी रही है।

----------


## anita

एकमात्र रणजी मैच जिसमें सचिन हारी हुई मुंबई टीम का हिस्सा थे वह Haryana के खिलाफ था।

----------


## anita

सचिन जब भी बल्लेबाजी के लिये उतरे, मैदान पर कदम रखने से पहले वह सदैव सूर्य देवता को नमन करते।

----------


## anita

क्रिकेट के प्रति उनका लगाव एक घटना से लगाया जा सकता है। वर्ल्ड कप 1999 के दौरान जब उनके पिताजी का निधन हुआ तो वह पिता की अन्त्येष्टि में शामिल हुए और वापस मैच खेलने लौट गये। अगले मैच में सचिन ने शतक ठोककर अपने दिवंगत पिता को श्रद्धांजलि दी।

----------


## anita

सचिन अपनी Ferrari के इतने दीवाने हैं कि वे अपनी पत्नी Anjali को भी इसे चलाने नहीं देते.

----------


## anita

Third Umpire द्वारा आउट दिए जाने वाले पहले बल्लेबाज सचिन तेंदुलकर हैं. 1992 में, डरबन में दक्षिण अफ्रीका के खिलाफ़ खेले जा रहे टेस्ट मैच के दूसरे दिन जोंटी रोड्स के थ्रो के बाद यह मामला तीसरे अंपायर को रेफ़र किया गया. अंपायर कार्ल लाएबनबर्ग ने सचिन को आउट करार दिया था.

----------


## anita

आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दे कि सचिन 1990 में पहली बार टीवी पर दिखे. इसके बाद वे Kapil Dev के साथ कई विज्ञापनो में नज़र आए. सचिन तेंदुलकर पहली बार एक दवा कंपनी के 'प्लास्टर' के विज्ञापन में नज़र आये थे।

----------


## anita

बच्चे, महिलाएं, बुर्जुग हर उम्र के लोग सचिन के दीवाने हैं. यही वह क्रिकेटर है, जिसने क्रिकेट को घर-घर पहुंचा दिया. कहा जाता है कि “सचिन के आउट होते ही आधा भारत टीवी बंद कर देता था”.

----------


## anita

सचिन तेंदुलकर का बैट लगभग 1.5 किलोग्राम का होता था. इतना भारी बल्ला सिर्फ़ दक्षिण अफ्रीका के लांस क्लूजनर इस्तेमाल करते थे.

----------


## anita

सचिन तेंदुलकर सौरव गांगुली को 'बाबू मोशाय' कहते हैं और गांगुली उन्हें 'छोटा बाबू' कह कर पुकारते हैं.

----------


## anita

सचिन के पिता रमेश तेंडुलकर ने सचिन को करियर की शुरुआत में ही शराब और सिगरेट के विज्ञापनों से दूर रहने की सलाह दी थी और सचिन ने भी अपने पिता से ऐसा न करने का वादा किया था।

----------


## anita

सचिन ने अपना 5000वां, 10000वां और 15000वां रन भारतीय सरजमीं पर बनाए हैं। दिलचस्प तथ्य यह है कि उन्होंने अपना 5000वां और 10000वां रन ईडन गार्डन्स पर पूरे किए और दोनों अवसरों पर विरोधी टीम पाकिस्तान थी।

----------


## anita

अब सचिन के रिटायरमेंट के बाद उनके बच्चे England के लिए भी खेल सकते हैं। क्योकीं उनकी नानी अन्नाबेल इंग्लैंड की हैं।

----------


## anita

भारत सरकार की तरफ़ से सचिन तेंदुलकर को पद्म विभूषण, राजीव गांधी अवॉर्ड (खेल), महाराष्ट्र भूषण अवॉर्ड, पद्मश्री, अर्जुन अवॉर्ड और भारत रत्न से सम्मानित किया गया है.

----------


## anita

..................................

----------


## anita

...........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.......................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

..........................

----------


## anita

...............................

----------


## anita

.........................

----------


## anita

.............................

----------


## anita

..............................

----------


## Hindi7

सच कहा आपने भारत कुमार जी सचिन सच में  क्रिकेट जगत के भगवान है | हम लोग सचिन को कभी भी नही भूल पाएँगे पर आज कल विराट कोहली ने भी क्रिकेट जगत में बहुत नाम कमा लिया है| यहा तक की विराट को दूसरा सचिन तक भी कहा जाने लगा है |

----------

